# لماذا وصلنا الى هذا المستوى؟؟



## رورو محمود (14 يناير 2007)

أختي المهندسة الصناعية المتحجبة سواء كنتي على مقاعد الدراسة أو مهندسة تبحث عن عمل (حديثة التخرج) سوف تتفاجئي بأن حجابك سيحول بينك وبين الحصول على عمل في عدد من الشركات!!! حيث أن العديد من الشركات في بلدنا باتت لا تقبل بتوظيف المحجبات ....
ربما السبب أن أمتنا تسعى لسير الى الامام مع النظر الى الوراء!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل​


----------



## فتوح (15 يناير 2007)

بسم الرحمن الرحيم

حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل

وصلنا لهذا المستوى لبعدنا عن الدين

لحب الدنيا واتباع الشهوات

أختي الكريمة أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش الكريم أن يحفظك من كل سوء وجزاكِ الله خيراً


----------



## صناعة المعمار (17 يناير 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

الله يعوضنا خيرا ان شاء الله 

اصبري


----------



## ابن البلد (24 يناير 2007)

محجبة .....عاطلة عن العمل صابرة محتسبة ........تنال أجرا من الله
متبرجة تعمل ....أخذت مكان أختنا المحجبة ...تأخذ معاشها تبيع دينها وحياءها
ممكن أن لا يبارك لها الله في نقودها ....يعني ينزع البركة من مالها
لكن الله لا ينسى أحد من فضله .....ربنا دائما يعوض المسلم الصابر خصوصا الذي يسعى لكسب لقمة الحلال ونفع المجتمع ....فكيف إذا كانت فتاة مسلمة .....؟
التمييز ضد المحجبات .....هذه سياسة أمريكا وحزبها ....والمتخاذلين من المسلمين
لكن تلك الأيام دول ... الله غالب على أمره


----------



## Eng.Foam (24 يناير 2007)

الدنيا أرزاق وانا في داخلي ارى ان الاخت المحجبة ايضاًتاخذ مكان رجل من الاولى ان تكون له الوظيفه ليعيل عائلته او ليقدر على جمع المهر الكافي لعروسه او او او ........


----------



## صناعة المعمار (24 يناير 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم



Eng.Foam قال:


> الدنيا أرزاق وانا في داخلي ارى ان الاخت المحجبة ايضاًتاخذ مكان رجل من الاولى ان تكون له الوظيفه ليعيل عائلته او ليقدر على جمع المهر الكافي لعروسه او او او ........



!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

لا يجوز ان نتكلم بالمطلق أخي Eng.Foam 

هناك نساء تعيل أسرهن .... وأزواجهن لا يستطيعون العمل والأسبااااااااااب كثيرة الله يكون بالعون

وهناك الأرامل والمطلقات !!!!!! هل نتركهن عالة على الغير؟ ان كن قادرات على العمل الحلال فلم لا؟

واجب على الجميع أن يساعدهن ليشعرن بقيمتهن وتتحسن نفسياتهن ويقدرن على تربية أبنائهن التربية الصالحة وتوفير حياة كريمة لهم
_____________

صدقت أخي م. شبلي بارك الله بك​


----------



## Eng.Foam (25 يناير 2007)

*شكراً للتعليق*

اختي العزيزة لم اتكلم بالمطلق انتي مهندسة وتعلمين بالتأكيد انه لايمكن الحكم بالمطلق على كل الأشياء لأنه هناك شواذ لأي قاعده إجتماعيه مهما أثبتت صحتها وهذه الإستثناءات لا تدخل في حسابات الكم الإجتماعي من الناحيه الإحصائية بحيث تنحى جانباً وتعطى خصوصية خاصة بها .......


اما وجهة نظري فأنا متمسك بها وأرى ان وظيفة المرأه او الفتاة هوعملها في بيتها في حال كان العمل فقط لأسباب غير ضرورية وفيها حياة او موت مثلاً . :3:


----------



## صناعة المعمار (25 يناير 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

أخي Eng.Foam أشكر ردك وأنا معك 100% بالنسبة لعمل المرأة بشكل عام ان لم تكن له ضرورة .... وان تكون في بيتها لا يعني ان تكون عاطلة عن العمل فهي اكبر مسؤولية وكما قالوا ان كانت المرأة تستطيع ان تنتج كائنا فهو أعظم انتاج وأعظم مسؤولية :30: 

ردي السابق كان نتيجة قهر على وضع نسائنا في البلاد المنكوبة وشعرت بأنك ظلمت نساء نسبتهن كبيرة حياتهن مأساوية........واسمح لي أن أتكلم عن نساء فلسطين فهذه الحالات لم تعد شواذا ابدا فالمرأة ان لم يكن زوجها شهيدا او مصابا يكن ابناؤها بالسجن !!!!

احصائيات ودراسات مخيفة نسمع عنها . 

احترامي ​


----------



## ابن البلد (25 يناير 2007)

ممكن أن تعمل المرأة وتصان كامرأة 
هناك نسوة مفروض عليهن الخروج للعمل ....يعني إن لم يعملن ..........فالجوع والفقر .....ونحن نعرف نتيجة كل منهما
دعونا لا نتكلم عن أقصى الاحتمالات ....أو الشاذ عن القاعدة
بشكل عام ....تنقصنا طبيبات نساء ...ممرضات ...معلمات أطفال ...مربيات ...وغيرها من المجالات المفتوحة للنساء دون وجود مكان للاختلاط المحرم
نأتي للهندسة ... ألا يوجد مكان لأن نعطي الفتاة أو المرأة مجال للإبداع ؟؟
يعني علمنا البنت ...... إنها متفوقة ...ذكية ...خصوصا في العلوم الدقيقة حصلت على شهادة 
....ثم ماذا ؟
إنها نصف المجتمع ....بل أكثر من ذلك
هل نقضي على إمكانية استغلال موهبتها ...أو علمها ؟؟
يعني إفرضوا أن مصيبة حلت على الرجال ....موت ...حروب ...مرض للرجال فقط
تنهار الأمة ....واقتصادها كله ...أم نطلب من مارغريت تاتشر " المرأة الحديدية " أن تدير المجتمع 
ونقول أنها أشطر من ليلى العربية


----------



## ajami (2 فبراير 2007)

اعلمي اختي أن من ترك شيئا لله عوضه الله خيرا منه
وسترين هذا ان شاء الله
وفقك الله


----------

